# vhs cassettes



## jrmycooke (Oct 29, 2011)

Good day members. 
Just recently I was told VHS cassettes are getting .50 each. This is second hand information and the forums search query listed nothing. I think this person may be confused as he went off topic several times during our conversation about x ray film. Would someone please confirm the validity of this urban legend so that I know where to put all of these boxes ( in the recycling bin, or in the kiln to be incinerated for recovery). Thank you.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 29, 2011)

If they are factory recorded with movies, they may bring that for resale. As far as the cassettes containing any precious metals, I don't believe they do. From my research they contain a magnetic tape which is a medium made of a thin magnetizable coating on a strip of plastic film. The cases are just plastic.


----------



## jrmycooke (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Claudie.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 29, 2011)

It would be great to hear something from other members about this subject. Anything is possible, the cassettes may contain PMs that I don't know about. :|


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry, got nothing.
My sister had a video store and closed it several years ago. The only recycle value I found in the tapes was as a backstop an my shooting range. 
Good for recovering lead. :shock: 
Tom C

edit spelling


----------



## Claudie (Oct 30, 2011)

There are many uses for VHS tapes. Some people take them apart and use the tape inside just like they would use yarn. They make purses, vests, and all sorts of things from it. :shock: 
Maybe you could knit a bag to put your Gold in.... :|


----------

